# Embedding PDF Files in a Web Page



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey guys 

I want to embed a PDF file within a page, so that when the page loads, a user will be able to flip through the pdf in an iFrame.

Currently, I have the following code:


```
[URL=catalogs/03-09-juniors.PDF]catalogs/03-09-juniors.PDF[/URL]
```
In Firefox, it loads the page, and then brings up a dialog to open or save the PDF. I have tried running this in Safari, and it crashes the browser everytime.

Any suggestions on the best way to go about embedding a PDF file in an iframe? 

Thanks


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Try this?

http://blogs.adobe.com/pdfdevjunkie/2007/08/using_the_html_embed_tag_to_di.html


----------

